# Streeten im Fichtelgebirge



## sabba (19. November 2003)

Howadere,

Gibts Leute unter euch die auf fette Streetsessions im Fichtelgebirge Lust haben??
Meldet euch mal denn s wär saucool, grade jetzt, wo das Wetter noch einigermaßen mitspielt!

Naja ich hoff auf n paar Antworten

Bis dahin

dere

Sabba


----------



## Bayer (20. November 2003)

ja dere sabba
ich bin eigentlich immer dabei vielleicht könn ma dann aweng länger biken wies letzte mal!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (20. November 2003)

der war gut...

ey weisst was mich übelst ankotzt, mei nabe hat scho wieder so elend viel spiel des glaubst net!


Ja angeblich solls Wetter morgen besser sein was heisst dass es net schifft!
Kannst dann nach rawatz kommen, ich wollt evtl. mim Wastl fahrn, also ruf mich an du ***!

howadere


----------



## metz41 (6. Januar 2004)

zur zeit ist ja nichts los aber man kann sich ja mal in Frühjahr Treffen möcht mal auf den Schneeberg, weiß aber noch nicht ob meine Lunge das aushält.
Man sieht sich?
metz41


----------



## OLB Andi (10. Januar 2004)

@ metz41
also wennst auf´m schneeberg willst mußt in die andere abteilung: freeriden im fichtelgebirge. also wennst bock hast schreib mal was. wir kennen alle trails dort. übrigens: der ochsenkopf is aber der bessere freeridemountain

sers, olb andi


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2004)

Mensch Ändy, der Schneeberg is doch der einzige hohe Berg auf den man auch raufstreeten kann  
(War ein Wortspielwitz, da (für die dies net wissen) auf den Schneeberg auch eine geteerte Staße raufgeht.)
Leider hab ich sonst nichts konstruktives zu sagen. 
Hab aber dummerweise Zeit sowas zu schreiben 
So, jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein. Aber egal is eh schoh der längste Beitrag 
Werd jetzt ein wenig naturn (=naitschern) gehn  

G.


----------



## metz41 (11. Januar 2004)

Hi Andi,
da ich aus Wunsiedel und Anfänger bin kannst du mir einpaar Touren durchgeben wen du Lust hast.
MfG
metz41


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von LB Jörg _
> *Mensch Ändy, der Schneeberg is doch der einzige hohe Berg auf den man auch raufstreeten kann
> *



ist so ganz nebenbei jörgs liebensauffahrt


----------



## LB Jörg (11. Januar 2004)

Ahh...EMan ist aufgewacht 
Bist endlich auf deiner neuen Hauptseite. Nachdem du jetzt bald auch stolzer Besitzer eines Drecks- und Straßenfahrrades bist 
Mmmmh, wenn man so überlegt.....wenn ich von´nem Santa Krütze auf ein Würfel wechseln würd, dann würds mir auch schlecht gehn 
Hoffentlich ist das Wort Würfel kein schlechtes Omen.....weißt schoh würfeln und so 

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (11. Januar 2004)




----------



## Chickenfeed (11. Januar 2004)

einen würfel? würfel? *gg*
doch nciht dein ernst eman 
doch nicht etwa ein übergewichtiges fettes flying circus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (12. Januar 2004)

Hehe endlich mal n paar Antworten....

Und wieder n neuer in der Flying-Circus-Fraktion!

Willkommen, was haste denn für ne Lackierung gewählt??
Süßes Gold,Männliches Natogrün oder GREY???


----------



## OLB EMan (13. Januar 2004)

sabba schrieb:
			
		

> Hehe endlich mal n paar Antworten....
> 
> Und wieder n neuer in der Flying-Circus-Fraktion!
> 
> ...




hehe ich hab das ding noch nicht gesehen ... aber wenn der wastl meint das passt für micht dann wirds passen    anfangen kann ich wohl eh nichts damit


----------



## LB Jörg (13. Januar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> hehe ich hab das ding noch nicht gesehen ... aber wenn der wastl meint das passt für micht dann wirds passen    anfangen kann ich wohl eh nichts damit



Du bekommst ein graues  
Die genaue Bezeichnung ist GRENZLANDGRAU     

G.


----------



## sabba (13. Januar 2004)

Soso und wie siehts mit Parts an deinem HT-Töchterchen???
Wahrscheinlich ne Dirtjumper II und so......

Hmm...was heisst nix damit anfangen können!?
Das dachd ich auch mal und jetz machts unheimlich   Bock!


----------



## OLB EMan (14. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Du bekommst ein graues
> Die genaue Bezeichnung ist GRENZLANDGRAU
> 
> G.


mülltonnengrau hätt ich gedacht  

@sabba ... zuerst bau ich das ding mal mit schrot auf ... dann werd ich sehen ob es sich lohnt es richtig aufbauen  

ich bin noch nie in meinem leben ... seit ich richtig bike ohne fully gefahren


----------



## sabba (14. Januar 2004)

OLB EMan schrieb:
			
		

> mülltonnengrau hätt ich gedacht
> 
> @sabba ... zuerst bau ich das ding mal mit schrot auf ... dann werd ich sehen ob es sich lohnt es richtig aufbauen
> 
> ich bin noch nie in meinem leben ... seit ich richtig bike ohne fully gefahren



Hmm dann schau am besten mal dass dir die Weichteile beim Landen net glei zerlegt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sabba (16. Januar 2004)

Soso!  

Is ja ziemlich leer alles zu der Jahreszeit!
Aberich hoff des ändert sich bald


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2004)

sabba schrieb:
			
		

> Soso!
> 
> Is ja ziemlich leer alles zu der Jahreszeit!
> Aberich hoff des ändert sich bald


was ist leer? 

winterschlaf ...


----------



## LB Jörg (16. Januar 2004)

Meine Kaffeetasse, seh ich grad.

Ät Eman:
Hab gehört von geheimen Quellen  das du deinen Würfelrahmen hast.
Und auch gleich schoh wieder unzählige Ausreden hast wie keine Zeit muß lernen und so  
Damitst´e erstmal geheim fahrn kannst   Hab dich voll durchschaut  

G.


----------



## OLB EMan (16. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Kaffeetasse, seh ich grad.
> 
> Und auch gleich schoh wieder unzählige Ausreden hast wie keine Zeit muß lernen und so
> Damitst´e erstmal geheim fahrn kannst  Hab dich voll durchschaut
> ...


hehe könntest fast recht haben so teilweise


----------



## Golden_ghost (17. Januar 2004)

@e-man 
Dafür das du das bike billig auf bauen wolltest schaut es sehr gut aus!!!!


----------



## sabba (17. Januar 2004)

@ eman

Des Bike schaut aber echt gut aus und so billig aufegbaut isses dann auch wieder net  

Ja doch mir gefällts sehr


----------



## Chickenfeed (17. Januar 2004)

ja schaut gut aus eman!


----------



## OLB EMan (17. Januar 2004)

billig aufgebaut ist das ding ja nicht  nur halt alte teile ...
lenker vorbau gabel müssten neu werden wenn ichs länger fahren will

hehe die hr felge muss ich wechseln ... ohne federung merkst jetzt brutal den schlag ... hüpft fast 

bin mal kurz gefahren ... fühlt sich gar nicht so schlecht an


----------



## sabba (17. Januar 2004)

Soso Eman....

Kann mir gut vorstelln dass des n krasser Unterschied is! Aber naja,FC rules!


----------



## LB Jörg (18. Januar 2004)

Toller Sattel, Eman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OLB EMan (18. Januar 2004)

LB Jörg schrieb:
			
		

> Toller Sattel, Eman


hast recht ... so langsam muss ich echt mal nen anderen kaufen  der hat seine schuldigkeit getan


----------



## Golden_ghost (19. Januar 2004)

@ eman 
So eine Gefederte Sattelstüze is fei Geil!


----------



## sabba (19. Januar 2004)

ich muss schon sagen!


----------



## Golden_ghost (23. Januar 2004)

Ich kann mich auch zu den Glücklichen schätzen die jetzt ein neues Bike haben!!! Bilder vom fertigen aufbau kommen noch!!!


----------



## sabba (25. Januar 2004)

@ golden ghost

Glückwunsch zu deinem Kona!


----------



## Golden_ghost (27. Januar 2004)

@ sabba 
Da ist mein Liebling das Ghost hat ausgedient


----------



## sabba (28. Januar 2004)

Golden_ghost schrieb:
			
		

> @ sabba
> Da ist mein Liebling das Ghost hat ausgedient



ich muss schon sagen... die farbe is va sehr sweeeeet!
Noja ich werd bis Aprila uch ne neue Rennsemmel besitzen!
Zum freeriden....
Was hast eigentlich mit deinem ausrangierten Ghost gemacht?


----------



## Golden_ghost (28. Januar 2004)

@ sabba 
für 30 verkauft naja Aufbau kommt in den nächsten Wochen
Wie schaut es mal aus wollen wir mal zusammen Streeten gehen?


----------



## OLB Wastl (28. Januar 2004)

Warum kaufst du dir nen goldenen rahmen wenn du schon nen goldenen hattest, Vom fahrverhalten geben sich das ghost und das kona ned viel. Aber is ja deine Entscheidung!

             mFG
                      OLB wAstl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_ghost (28. Januar 2004)

Des glaube ich dir sogar doch ich habe des Kona sau billig bekommen!!


----------



## Chickenfeed (28. Januar 2004)

Golden_ghost schrieb:
			
		

> @ sabba
> Da ist mein Liebling das Ghost hat ausgedient



naja mal hand aufs herz..was ich so gehört habe..wirst du wohl nie nen rahmen soweit bringen das er "ausgedient" hat....
außerdem hat nen rahmen erst dann ausgedient wenn er gebrochen ist

Richie


----------



## Golden_ghost (28. Januar 2004)

Naja wenn du meinst für des was ich fahre!!


----------



## sabba (29. Januar 2004)

soso...

@golden kona

soso..... weil du meintest ob wir mal fahren wolln, kein problem nur wer dich demnächst nicht nach hof kommen also wirds sichs etwas hinziehn aber ansonsten bin ich am start!


----------



## Golden_ghost (29. Januar 2004)

Ne des machen wir noch über PM aus!


----------



## Chickenfeed (30. Januar 2004)

Golden_ghost schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wenn du meinst für des was ich fahre!!


hmm ja mein ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Golden_ghost (31. Januar 2004)

Chickenfeed schrieb:
			
		

> hmm ja mein ich


----------



## sabba (5. Februar 2004)

Soso...

ich denkm al schon bald kanns wieder losgehn, d.h. ich hab für 20.02 mal ne kleine Runde angesagt...

Ich werd mich jetz mal bisschen umhörn und euch dann mal verraten,wer dabei is....achja is nur ne kleine Session  

Also 2004, wir kommen


----------



## sabba (28. Februar 2004)

ja mien forum ist tot glaub ich, ja s wetter wird irgendwie besser, ich hoiff des bleib tz sonnig,..


----------

